# salute to ALDI



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Aldi canned Ham $2.29


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

nice find , wish we had a aldi store here .


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

How long one of those good for? 

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> How long one of those good for?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


They aren't, . . . the "best if used by" date was 2 years before it saw the Aldi's plant.

IMHO

I heard they do make fairly good catfish bait if ya don't have no dead possum.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Got several of them stores close. Might swing by and grab one. Tried to figger out where they come from..since we are trying to boycott China. All I could find was it said Illinois. Thanks.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> nice find , wish we had a aldi store here .


you send us Aunt Bea and we'll send you an Aldi ....


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Aldi has some great stuff.. 

I am guessing that the stuff is good for many years... just like hormel stuff (one site said 6-8years)

aldi is a german company


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Was in Aldi's a few weeks back...bought lots of Breaded frozen Schnitzel from Germany during Oktoberfest week! Good eating for a fast lunch or dinner!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Gotta get me some Schnitzel. I hear my ancestry calling me ....loudly.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> you send us Aunt Bea and we'll send you an Aldi ....


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

IIRC, Aldi is a German company.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Aldis is pretty good. 

They have some good non grocery stuff every now and then too - storage bins, housewares, flashlights etc


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Gotta get me some Schnitzel. I hear my ancestry calling me ....loudly.


Wifey will Schnitzel anything. Gonna try some Venison Heart Schnitzel soon.

Jaegerschnitzel Recipe


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Maol9 said:


> Wifey will Schnitzel anything. Gonna try some Venison Heart Schnitzel soon.
> 
> Jaegerschnitzel Recipe


Ah yes, I remember from my youth .... gotta get my Mississippi born wife in the know on this! Danke mein Freund!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Maol9 said:


> Wifey will Schnitzel anything. Gonna try some Venison Heart Schnitzel soon.
> 
> Jaegerschnitzel Recipe


Sounds goot thanks.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Aldi is a pretty good store, low cost with most of what you need. I did get some ice cream bars there once, and the chocolate was burned. It really screwed up the taste, but I ate them anyway. But, I haven't forgotten it either.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

ALDI in Wisconsin post no CC the day the law went into effect. I can not shop there.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> ALDI in Wisconsin post no CC the day the law went into effect. I can not shop there.


That's weird. I've never noticed here in NC.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

I dislike Aldi's on a personal level (they are always crowded and I don't like crowds, heck...people...). I've never been there when they were NOT over crowded. Oh well, guess I might need to break down and go again soon.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

dmet said:


> I dislike Aldi's on a personal level (they are always crowded and I don't like crowds, heck...people...). I've never been there when they were NOT over crowded. Oh well, guess I might need to break down and go again soon.


I can totally understand that. I went to a different, non local Aldis last week and it was a damn nightmare. The store was smaller and busier, it was like a mall at Christmas.

I think the reason I like my local Aldis is that it's spacious and rarely busy.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Aldi is a great place to shop.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Aldi has good German beer and seasonal treats - like the cookies and chocolates. Pretty low cost for very good quality products. Not the variety of a WallMart or a big grocery store but they do have what you need. 

Compare prices on some of the items you use all the time. If you do not live close to a store but you have other business near there stop in on your way home. 

One of the items they carry is Knorr pastas they are in a foil bag , quick prep one pot pasta dishes - noodles and a sauce. I use these camping all the time, they taste great and are quick to prepare ( you do have to boil water ) but you can bring it to a boil then turn stove all an put pot in a koozy to let it finish cooking rather than to continue cooking on the stove. I like everything in the Knorr product line.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> Aldi has some great stuff..
> 
> I am guessing that the stuff is good for many years... just like hormel stuff (one site said 6-8years)
> 
> aldi is a german company


The two near us almost always have full sized turkeys on sale.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Egyas said:


> IIRC, Aldi is a German company.


actually the brothers divided things up years ago - the US operation based out of Batavia runs pretty much independent - you can see from their inventory they still cash in on the good euro buy deals ....


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

turbo6 said:


> Aldis is pretty good.
> 
> They have some good non grocery stuff every now and then too - storage bins, housewares, flashlights etc


A while back they had 4ga 20' jumper cables for $6. something. I bought several. That was an awesome price for 6ga cables. I was at Aldis last night. Bought Beef round roast for $2.99lb, hamburger for $1.79lb and some other stuff. Freezers are awesome, they let you stock up on the really good prices.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

ALDI in Comstock Park had a no gun sign.
We Gun Owners whined en masse. It was taken down.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

One good thing about them.. they do not have 25 varieties of anything... in most cases they have 1... well accept OJ they have pulp and no pulp and milk they have whole. 2% and skim


----------

